# Bringing meds back from Thailand to UK legality?



## Hardhittingoldboy (Oct 26, 2017)

I just wondered if anyone knew if it is OK or not to bring back some meds back to the UK from Thailand because from the research I have been able to do its very confusing some  places say you can as long as it's in your hold bag as long as you have the recipts from the pharmacy and that you can prove that it's only for your own use and other places say you can't . So basically I was wondering if anyone had any real world experience of doing this ?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 26, 2017)

Get a Thai lady boi to strap some to their penis than have them rectally implant it in your anus.....


----------



## Jin (Oct 26, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> Get a Thai lady boi to strap some to their penis than have them rectally implant it in your anus.....



JT loves anal coitus. 

Itd be be far more impressive if they could rectally implant them in something other than the anus, no?


----------



## Hardhittingoldboy (Oct 26, 2017)

Hay if that's how you like to get your meds then more power to ya !  This was a genuine question because I would like to obtain genuine meds as legally as poss I'm not here to wind you up I ask because I thought this place would be full of the sort of knowledge that would help me find out actual truth and not the bullshit you find across the Internet but looks like I was wrong


----------



## Caballero (Oct 26, 2017)

I would be very careful calling ANYTHING in Thailand genuine loooool


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 26, 2017)

Sorry but international drug trafficking isn't a topic for discussion.....you should try watching Narcos for more info


----------



## Hardhittingoldboy (Oct 26, 2017)

Sorry boys I just realised what I asked.
 I only asked because I had heard it's legal for a UK citizen to import them on there person  in to the UK that's why I asked because of our steroid laws in this country


----------



## Jaydub (Oct 26, 2017)

If it's illegal to possess, why would you think any form of foreign importation would be Ok?


----------



## Hardhittingoldboy (Oct 26, 2017)

It's not illegal to posess in the UK Bro that's why I asked what I did it's a class c drug which means it's only illegal to sell but possession is not


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 27, 2017)

Tell that to the coppers when they're legally searching your  anal cavity....


----------



## Caballero (Oct 27, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> Tell that to the "Bobbies" when they're legally searching your  anal cavity....


Fixed haha


----------



## Hardhittingoldboy (Oct 27, 2017)

OK guess I have my answer then boys lol thought it was to good to be true when I heard it but hope springs eternal lol


----------



## Hardhittingoldboy (Nov 1, 2017)

The British government has accepted the recommendations of the Advisory Council on the Misuse of Drugs (“ACMD”) concerning the existing steroid laws in the country. The personal possession of anabolic steroids for self-administration has been legal under the 1971 Misuse of Drugs Act. It will remain legal given the low level of harm associated with the use of steroids. However, the government will amend the steroid laws so that it will become illegal to import personal use quantities by mail. This effectively criminalizes the purchase of steroids over the internet from the thousands of internet pharmacies selling steroids.

After the amendments are enacted, the United Kingdom Border Authority will be authorized to seize all anabolic steroids arriving into the country by mail. Bodybuilders will be allowed to import steroids into the country only if the “personal custody” requirement is met. In other words, they must personally accompany the steroids while they are brought into the country.


----------



## stanley (Nov 1, 2017)

Jaydub said:


> If it's illegal to possess, why would you think any form of foreign importation would be Ok?


you can have them on you and only if you sell in uk ,its a no no with the feds.but bringing back stuff from Thailand is OK,been a few times.the best is to send them home while you are there .takes 2-3days and you will know they landed.its still against thai law to send but persie amount. will get through postal service whit no worries at all.


----------



## Jaydub (Nov 1, 2017)

I guess.  I'd just be damn sure I knew what I was going first. Sounds a lot like smuggling to me..


----------

